
Setup a viral waiting list or a referral campaign in minutes not days - kevinwdavid
https://siftery.com/stories/setup-a-viral-waiting-list-or-a-referral-campaign-in-minutes-not-days
======
kevinwdavid
Researches have shown over and over again that the best, most profitable and
sustainable marketing channel is word-of-mouth. Companies such as Dropbox,
Paypal, Airbnb and Uber have become household names because they knew how to
leverage referral marketing at scale.

Yet, most companies rely on inefficient marketing channels to attracts new
customers, such as advertising (expensive and complicated), content marketing
(slow) or do nothing at all because they think that referral marketing is the
game of the big guys and they can’t afford it.

So Maitre built something simple that everybody can use, without being a
developer — a tool that makes it easy to grow your business through referral
campaigns.

We interviewed Manuel Frigerio, Founder of Maitre to know more.

